# Twill Deluxe



## mywmyw (Jan 31, 2020)

I was curious about this pedal cause I'm a big fan of josh smith. to be totally honest, I found it underwhelming, like every other lovepedal offering. I used stickers form the dollar store, in keeping with the original's aesthetic. the MDMA or any bluesbreaker style pedal does what this does but has a lot more to offer besides. looking forward to unloading it to someone's dad.


----------



## mywmyw (Apr 9, 2020)

In case anyone is interested I made a demo of this. The only demo of it w good audio is Andy's from PGS, and as good as he is, every pedal sounds about the same to me in his hands. I mostly wanted to see how this cheap 115 combo I picked up records/takes pedals, but I'll be damned if this pedal doesn't sound pretty good. I might revise my opinion... and keep it.






Thinking of doing lots more demos, especially of PPCB projects. So many crappy phone demos out there of gear.


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (Apr 9, 2020)

Nice playing man. As someone's dad, I'd love to have that pedal.


----------



## HamishR (Apr 9, 2020)

If you can find the one situation where they sound good Lovepedals are ok.  But generally I agree - underwhelming and way over-hyped. So often they sound good if you use the right guitar and amp and use one setting - and at all other times they're just meh. I have a Lovepedal Eternity which I bought in a shop in NJ because I loved being there and wanted a keepsake.  It's crap.  But with my Les Paul through one amp I have it all makes sense. With anything else it sounds thin and muddy at the same time.

I have a growing list of brands which I have vowed never to buy again.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Apr 10, 2020)

HamishR said:


> If you can find the one situation where they sound good Lovepedals are ok.  But generally I agree - underwhelming and way over-hyped. So often they sound good if you use the right guitar and amp and use one setting - and at all other times they're just meh. I have a Lovepedal Eternity which I bought in a shop in NJ because I loved being there and wanted a keepsake.  It's crap.  But with my Les Paul through one amp I have it all makes sense. With anything else it sounds thin and muddy at the same time.
> 
> I have a growing list of brands which I have vowed never to buy again.



I found that most of Lovepedal designs and a few others sound best through a very loud blackface style amp.

I built the twill deluxe and haven’t found a great use for it but love the je taime, especially with a jfet boost into it into a loud blackface amp.


----------



## Gordo (Apr 10, 2020)

Killer playing.  Apparently you have the Andy from PGS/Reverb disease...


----------



## TheSin (Apr 10, 2020)

mywmyw said:


> In case anyone is interested I made a demo of this. The only demo of it w good audio is Andy's from PGS, and as good as he is, every pedal sounds about the same to me in his hands. I mostly wanted to see how this cheap 115 combo I picked up records/takes pedals, but I'll be damned if this pedal doesn't sound pretty damn good. I might revise my opinion... and keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good to my ears! 
I built a Tchula on vero and I love it. It’s supposed to be the white one that Josh uses.


----------



## Barry (Apr 10, 2020)

Sound's good to me!


----------



## Ratimus (Apr 19, 2020)

I keep toying with the idea of doing a dual build with a "Love Factory" on one side (Electra with a bunch of pots plus a rotary to select clipping diodes) and a silicon Fuzz Face with some bass-ackwards components and stuff-- "Every Devi Ever" on the other. Could be kind of fun.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 21, 2020)

Nice demo, Man!


----------

